# Trek 820 - Best family/entry-level bike? (how about the Trek Jet 16 for kids?)



## jmk396 (Apr 10, 2005)

I'm 34 years old and haven't ridden a bicycle since I was a kid but I'd like to get something I can ride with my family mostly around the development we live in but I can see myself also taking the bike to local parks or trails in the future.

My son is almost 4.5 years old and has only used tricycles. Somebody gave us a 12" bicycle but it's incredibly too small.

Our local bike shop is selling brand new (2016?) Trek 820's for $315 a piece. We are looking at one for me and one for my wife. I can't really justify spending any more money than that.

They also have a Trek Jet 16 for my son and he rode it around in the store much better than any other bike we have tried.

Does anybody have any advice for me before I purchase these bikes? Should I get something else?

Lastly, I am undecided between the 16" frame and the 18" frame. I'm only 5'9" and my inseam is 30". The 16" frame felt much, much better.


----------



## rangeriderdave (Aug 29, 2008)

Go ride some other bikes. Your money would go farther with something used. Those bikes would be fine for around your development ,not so much for mountain biking.They might have a disclaimer stating not for off road use.You might be able to raise the saddle and put higher bars on the kids bike. Kids grow fast ,some shop have a exchange program .Or look for a bike co op.


----------



## watts888 (Oct 2, 2012)

What the Trek 820 is. It's a bike that will get you out and riding with your family. Huge plus. It will handle crushed gravel and smoth dirt, which your kids will start having fun on. It's an inexpensive bike with bike shop support.

What I don't like: It's 7 speed, which means it uses a freehub. Not easily upgraded, but for this price point, it works. What I don't like is how easy the rear axle can bend if you are over 200 lbs and you ride off curbs. The axle's bearing design is much better on 8-speed and higher cassette hubs. Not a deal braker, but it should be a concern if you're bigger. The freewheel also uses a megarange gear cluster in back. The first 6 gears are nice and evenly spaced. If you stay in those, no problem. When you drop from the 6 to 7th gear, it's a huge gap and can really throw you off balance. It does have the benefit of having a really low gear, but they should have stuck with normal gear spacing on the back wheel which encourages the rider to use the smaller gear up front when climbing hills. last is the steel frame. It works fine, but it's heavy. Grease the aluminum seatpost so it doesn't corrode, and don't leave it out in the rain.

In reality, it's about the same quality as a $200 bike from a big box store, but you're paying for better bike shop support. It's only $50 off the normal price, so it's not like you're getting a huge saving either. The bike will work until you want to get something better, but for $500, you can get much better. I'd also recommend looking at something from a Dic ks sporting goods store or REI. They actually have semi-decent bike shop people. Much better than the box stores.
http://www.*****sportinggoods.com/p...1&cp=4406646.4413986.4417717.4418012.12458051

In regard to size. If you like the 16", get the 16". It's your bike, ride what feels good. It'll encourage you to ride more often too instead of reminding you how uncomfortable it is. Also, in time, your kid will grow into it.


----------



## bmorejared (Mar 26, 2015)

Don't know anything about the 820, but I bought my son a Jet 16 for his first bike, and it's a very nice well made bike. Much better than my first bike, which was an AMF Evel Knievel bike with a banana seat.


----------



## avi8or (Apr 8, 2015)

Man...I bought a 2000 Trek 820 off of Craigslist about 5 years ago for $125. It was in perfect shape and I still ride it on family rides around the neighborhood and on bike paths. Everything is original and works. 

Something to think about. You can get two decent bikes for $300 if you have a little time. There are gobs of bikes out there that sit in garages with little mileage on them.


----------



## jmk396 (Apr 10, 2005)

Thanks for the all of the information! I found another local bike shop (much better than the first) that sells Raleigh and Specialized (and Giant plus a few others).

They offered to order me the Hot Rock for $209 (the same price as mikesbikes.com) above. They don't have it in-stock to try it though. Is that better than the Trek Jet 16? I've heard it's much lighter but it's also a bit more expensive.

They also have a few adult bikes I was looking at... More specifically the Raleigh Talus 3.0 for $299 (close-out) model and the Raleigh Venture for $330. They also had a Specialized Expedition but for $440 it's above my price range.

How do the Raleigh Venture and Raleigh Talus 3.0 compare to the Trek 820? Are there better and/or worth buying?


----------



## watts888 (Oct 2, 2012)

I'd go for the talus. More of a mountain bike geometry, and pretty much the same spec as the Trek. the Venture is more of a hybrid bike, with an upright geometry. It also will have narrower frame in back which will limit you to narrower tires. You can put skinny tires in a mountain bike, but you cannot put bigger tires in a hybrid.


----------

